# Resort Key



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Just wondering has anybody heard of resort key? 

My partner applied for a job with resort key on think Spain. After a few emails to his employer, he was offered a job and an interview was arranged. I would love to see if anyone has any info before I explain more.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering has anybody heard of resort key?
> 
> My partner applied for a job with resort key on think Spain. After a few emails to his employer, he was offered a job and an interview was arranged. I would love to see if anyone has any info before I explain more.



I googled them and came up with this?????? I dont know how accurate it is tho??

Bargain Travel Forum: Resort Key ? a new SCAM company? - TripAdvisor

Jo xxx


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes Jo, that is exactly what I found and also more. I'm a bit scared to be honest and can't post a few things we uncovered publicly. 

The address that was given to us for the interview seems to be a sports centre. So if anyone is familiar with La Nucia in Benidorm that would be great. 

Another thing that I don't mind posting is that I noticed the same job offer was posted in many different ways on think Spain, so I say a lot of people are being tricked. However that is the least of my worries at the moment. I may be over reacting, but I feel I should report it to think Spain.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Also the website that was given to us - resort key dot info, doesn't seem like a legit website.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Leanne7011 said:


> Yes Jo, that is exactly what I found and also more. I'm a bit scared to be honest and can't post a few things we uncovered publicly.
> 
> The address that was given to us for the interview seems to be a sports centre. So if anyone is familiar with La Nucia in Benidorm that would be great.
> 
> Another thing that I don't mind posting is that I noticed the same job offer was posted in many different ways on think Spain, so I say a lot of people are being tricked. However that is the least of my worries at the moment. I may be over reacting, but I feel I should report it to think Spain.



There are so many scam companies like this in spain - I nearly worked for a few of them, altho in the end I found a couple of legitimate ones - but the place is awash with timeshare cons - I dont know if "think Spain" know - I would imagine so??? Maybe write to them and ask if they've had any feedback?? Afterall, they could be genuine??????????????????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

We emailed my partners employer asking about the reviews we read online and he said there are companies doing the same thing that don't have great customer service etc etc 

I asked about the website. Do you know the way usually on a real registered website or whatever, there's like copyright things etc on the bottom, this one doesn't have that. 

We asked why the address says that its a sport centre and not an office, he said they only just opened, even though he claimed to be running the business a long time. 

I will private msg you a couple more things.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you been called from Resort Key with an accommodation offer? | Mindtimeshare


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

I also read this! That's not the number we were given but its the exact logo etc. 

I just don't understand what the job would have entailed, if there is a job!! I dread to think what his interview may be about if there is no job there.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The job could be phoning people up from a list and convincing them to spend £399 on a holiday for 6 people, it could be picking up said people from the airport and bullying them relentlessly til they agree to sign up for a timeshare of some sort, or it could be PR work, which involves standing on the pavement and trying to encourage passers by to buy into timeshare....????? None of which are pleasant and would be without a doubt commission only

Jo xxxx


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

jojo said:


> The job could be phoning people up from a list and convincing them to spend £399 on a holiday for 6 people, it could be picking up said people from the airport and bullying them relentlessly til they agree to sign up for a timeshare of some sort, or it could be PR work, which involves standing on the pavement and trying to encourage passers by to buy into timeshare....????? None of which are pleasant and would be without a doubt commission only
> 
> Jo xxxx


He say there is two weeks training with €100 a week, and after that you get the flat rate and commission. I wouldn't like to annoy people like that and as you mentioned, people are wiser nowadays. It just seemed suspicious when the address he gave claiming to be his office said otherwise online. But he did say they only moved in recently.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering has anybody heard of resort key?
> 
> My partner applied for a job with resort key on think Spain. After a few emails to his employer, he was offered a job and an interview was arranged. I would love to see if anyone has any info before I explain more.


He will of course be selling timeshare & there will always be some reason that his stunning bonus has not arrived.

From the link you posted ................. page after page/after page of warnings not to deal with these shysters.

Avoid.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

playamonte said:


> He will of course be selling timeshare & there will always be some reason that his stunning bonus has not arrived.
> 
> From the link you posted ................. page after page/after page of warnings not to deal with these shysters.
> 
> Avoid.


I wondered if you were about and reading this lol!!!! We know about this sort of thing dont we - eventho we didnt get involved as such !!!

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd say they would be about as good at paying their staff, as they would be at providing the cheap holidays, etc they promise!

Don't think you and your Bf need this kind of trouble! Well done for being sensible enough to keep a cautious head on and not get carried away in the excitement of all you have ahead of you soon. Must be getting close to moving soon, hope everything else is going well for you. Is your BF definitely moving over with you, or does it still depend on work? 

Do keep in touch and let us all know how it works out, I'm sure we'd all love to hear! Sure you'll probably have a few more questions, anyway, when you get moved.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

playamonte said:


> He will of course be selling timeshare & there will always be some reason that his stunning bonus has not arrived.
> 
> From the link you posted ................. page after page/after page of warnings not to deal with these shysters.
> 
> Avoid.


Thanks so much! Lol, so glad we looked into it!!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I wondered if you were about and reading this lol!!!! We know about this sort of thing dont we - eventho we didnt get involved as such !!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Joe.
Yes they are all a bunch of shysters & I left the others to get on with it.
A few are still there trying to scrape the barrel a little more mind & thinking of ways to re-wrap the long ..............long past its sell by date scamburger.

Told them to give the public what they want at a sensible price, but as you know they cannot see past their good old days (as they call them)


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

brocher said:


> I'd say they would be about as good at paying their staff, as they would be at providing the cheap holidays, etc they promise!
> 
> Don't think you and your Bf need this kind of trouble! Well done for being sensible enough to keep a cautious head on and not get carried away in the excitement of all you have ahead of you soon. Must be getting close to moving soon, hope everything else is going well for you. Is your BF definitely moving over with you, or does it still depend on work?
> 
> Do keep in touch and let us all know how it works out, I'm sure we'd all love to hear! Sure you'll probably have a few more questions, anyway, when you get moved.


Yes, from what I've read, that sounds right lol. 

Thanks, it seemed all too quick so a quick google lead to many things! He is definitely coming, he has enough savings to get by, well hopefully. So hopefully boredom won't overcome him while I'm in college. 

Oh ill update ye all as I go along definitely. Ill probably have many more questions as you said lol. It's so soon, getting anxious waiting as we can't do much from home. We just need to get there.


----------

